# How to Enter Emachines Recovery Partition?



## YungRell (Jun 13, 2009)

yes im trying to enter emachines recovery partition. how do i go about doing it???


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello YungRell. Please give us the model number of your Emachine.


----------



## YungRell (Jun 13, 2009)

the model number for emachines is EL1200-06w


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try



Restart the computer
When the eMachines logo appears on the screen, press the Alt and F10 keys repeatedly.
When prompted with a boot screen, hit the Enter key.
After the system recovery program has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the operating system.
Source: eMachines Support - How do I reinstall the Operating System on the computer?


if you do not have a recovery partition and you would like to get a recovery cd go here.

eMachines Store: Recovery Media Purchase Program


----------

